# Ants!!



## snipperkyle (Apr 9, 2007)

Does anyone have sure cure for getting rid of ants and keeping them off of your tt?


----------



## ftroop (Sep 1, 2006)

We have used Diazinon, but it is an old bag, and i am not sure if it is available anymore. It works great, but the granules would end up bouncing all over the trailer--not good. I have used gels in the little tubes. They stay put and seem to work better than traps. just squeeze out a small amount under your sink or where they are coongregating. In their path of travel is best. Best plan is to also clean out the area they are targeting along with the bait, and they move on to someone else's trailer!! But, as my wife says they are just cleaning out our home/camper, one crumb at a time!!









Ftroop


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Adopt an anteater


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

I carry a gallon of Rid-A-Bug, or it's equivalent with me, and spray the tires, levelers at the base, anything that touches the ground, to prevent them from coming in. After a night of ants in my bed














, some of the fellow OBers advised me of this.








Darlene


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

Bengal ULTRADUSTÂ® 2X Fire Ant Killer. It is a white powder we sprinkle around the jack, stabilizers, tires, etc. The tire work best by sprinkling on the ground where the tires will sit before you pull the trailer into its final position. We usually do this. No ants so far.


----------



## Campforthenight (Apr 1, 2007)

Good Luck ! We got covered up this weekend, First time its ever happened to us. hundreds of ants in all the cabinets. All the food had to go into the fridge after checking for the little critters. Bug bomb seemed to do the job.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

We got a small infestation at Fort Wilderness (Disney World) this summer. They were the small, red variety. I sprayed some RAID Ant Killer a couple times around the stabilizer, tongue jack, tires, power cord, etc. - basically anywhere the trailer contacts the environment. It helped some, but it rained every day, so I'm not sure the spray did much good.

I hope Mickey doesn't mind, but we transplanted some of his little red ants in Alabama, Tennessee, and Illinois on the way back home. They're gone now, but we were a bit concerned about waking up one night to find unwanted bed guests. Never happened, and they did not get into anything. We occasionaly saw an ant or two wandering around inside the Outback.

Mike


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

We carry a bag of the Diazanon type flea/ant etc killer in our TT and spread the granules around as the others suggested. Ants go in search of soap and sugar generally. I keep all my cereals/dry goods in rubbermaid/tupperware containers in order not to attract them in the first place. Luckily we have never had an infestation.

Darlene


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

I had the big dumb ants and couldn't figure out how they kept getting in until I watched a trail of them climbing up the power cord which goes into a cabinet inside.

So now I hang my cord up over the bumper off the ground and haven't had any since.

The ant traps only work for sweet eating ants, not carpenter type etc.

good luck


----------



## luv2camp (Mar 9, 2006)

In my pop-up days, we had a colony of carpenter ants set up their nest in one of our egg crate mattress pads in a matter of two weeks (the time in between two camping trips and we hadn't seen one ant during hte first trip).

We were setting up camp at a new campground and kept finding ants everywhere. We started to look where they were coming from. THAT is when we lifted the egg crate mattress to find HUNDREDS of ants and eggs. You can't imagine how fast we opened the tent end and yanked that mattress out. As for the rest of the ants, they met their death inside a vacuum cleaner bag. I felt creepy crawly the entire weekend after that.

FORTUNATELY, we've never had ants again and not in either of our next two campers.

Daddy long leg spiders are in our camper now. HOW do you get rid of/prevent those!?


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Scented Raid if you already have them in your TT.

To keep them out/off of the TT, we use dry COMET (yes, the cleaner) around the tires, tongue and stabilizers.

Laying down some Comet is an old, tried and true safe way to keep them off of your TT.

Lay some down around your tent using friends facilities to avoid any infestation over there as well.


----------



## strongj (Aug 2, 2004)

Borax also works. Shake it out around the tires, stabilizers, hitch, power cord, etc, anything that touches the ground.


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

strongj said:


> Borax also works. Shake it out around the tires, stabilizers, hitch, power cord, etc, anything that touches the ground.


Comet really works. We also sprinkle it around the legs of the bear boxes when we go to King's Canyon and keeps the critters out.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

luv2camp said:


> Daddy long leg spiders are in our camper now. HOW do you get rid of/prevent those!?


Don't know how to get rid of them, but if you wanna feed them, get ants.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

The thing about Comet reminded me about killing ant bed mounds. I use liquid bleach to kill them in the cemetery, the yard, etc. Just start around the perimeter of the mound and work inward. Kills even the biggest mounds!!








Darlene


----------

